# gaggia factory



## dogday38 (Feb 15, 2012)

After a bit of a frustrating wait for my factory the bad boy arrived this morning. Im wondering if any other users on here know the correct tamper size? Two weeks for the machine to arrive and its looking ornamental unless I can sort this out. thanks in advance.


----------



## m0rt (May 22, 2013)

Should be 51mm. The 2001 model I have is fitted with the Millennium grouphead as standard and this is the size for that particular one. I assume you haven't gotten the plastic tamper with it?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Definitely 51mm


----------



## dogday38 (Feb 15, 2012)

Thanks for reply, no plastic tamper, been wandering around the house looking for tamping contenders, theres a salt pot and a plastic beaker on the shortlist so far.


----------

